
Factors you must consider before buying SaaS for your business - ragini_kumari
https://myoperator.co/factors-consider-buying-cloud-software/
======
kanishkr
Great post! Will definitely help my startup.

~~~
ragini_kumari
Thank you kanishkr. Can you think of any other factor that can be taken into
consideration.

